# 100 gallon on 2nd floor



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

hey do u guy thik that the 2nd floor of a house can hold a 100 or more gallon tank??to me i wouldnt see diff from a 1st floor too a 2nd floor but , if u guys can hellp me i would like that.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

100 gallons of water = 834 lbs, plus factor in your tank, substrate, fish, plants, etc. That's really not that heavy, and as long as the 2nd floor has been properly constructed and maintained there's not an obvious problem with it. I've kept waterbeds on 2nd floor appts before with no issue, which were much heavier. If it's a house you own, have it inspected if you are worried, and if it's an appt you could talk to the management, as long as you're not sneaking the fish in. I've done that a few times too :shock:


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

the house is two weeks older than me so its 14. i never realized abotu the water beds so i think i will do it.=) if this helps my house is a (mogealer) <----- i dont no how to spell it. :doh: lol


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Make sure you put it against a load bearing wall, on a stand that touches the floor all the way around (rather than on four points), and try to be sure that the long axis of the stand is perpendicular to the floor studs. If you do that, you shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Well the best way to tell if it won't hold is wait until the floor cracks, and the people below you get showered with water, fish and decorations. :lol: Then you'll know the floor can't take the weight. lol.
Good luck with it anyway. 100 Gallons, that's fairly big. Any ideas what you're going to stock it with?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

odd balls


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

i have mine on the second floor, next to both supporting walls! 
but its only 47uk56us gals 
but if you think a bath tub is usally on the second floor, so whats the difference?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

sazzy said:


> i have mine on the second floor, next to both supporting walls!
> but its only 47uk56us gals
> but if you think a bath tub is usally on the second floor, so whats the difference?


The difference is that the bathroom has to be picked out ahead of time to run the plumbing, so it usually has more closely spaced floor studs and more attention paid to where and how they are anchored. I was reading up on this the other day.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

well look at a water bed like what Jaysn said


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

im might move to idaho and im thinkin of putting a 125 on the second floor too. its only 5 years old =) but im gonna hafta check with the peeps to see if it can handle it. im wanna put loaches and stuff cuz i am intrigued by ythem. i feel sorry for the yoyos cuz they dig for worms for hours on end and they find none =(. its fun to watch them they like to roll around alot. XD


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I had 2-300g tanks on a 2nd floor. Actually an aquarium weighs less per square foot than your refrigerator.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

joeshmoe said:


> the house is two weeks older than me so its 14. i never realized abotu the water beds so i think i will do it.=) if this helps my house is a (mogealer) <----- i dont no how to spell it. :doh: lol


ur 14 years old


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

My firend has a 60 and a 70 on top of each other so i think you will be fine. If ya wanna be safe put it right up against the wall because thats where the beam is underneath usually. If you want to be extra safe you could probably call a contracter.


----------

